# Dodo Juice Spin Doctor.



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey guys just looking to see if anyone has used the dodo juice spin doctor. any reviews on it yet or opinions??? 

Cheers

Ethan


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I have one if you ever want to give it a go, just let me know im in Aberdeen


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I like it, but im too used to my CP, but better than the silverline.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

abz001 said:


> I have one if you ever want to give it a go, just let me know im in Aberdeen


oh please if yu dont mind


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ill be about the week of the 26th Sept if you want to test it then


----------



## stuupnorth (May 30, 2006)

*better*

Hi
so is it better than a 'silverline' 
and did you get it direct from 'dodo'??
stu


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

My other half is a Dodo Juice detailer (posted here Prism Detailing) so we got it direct from Dom @ Dodo Juice

I havent used it yet but i will when the golf is due a polish at the moment its just been done using Roberts rotary.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

abz001 said:


> Ill be about the week of the 26th Sept if you want to test it then


klkl so next week then??? or this weekend?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll find out when he is up and pm you x


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

ace thanks very much


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

If i was you id buy the silverline,its 50 60 quid and the same machine,just cheaper...


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Not sure Roy i quite like the simple control unit  worth the extra money i would say


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

abz001 said:


> Not sure Roy i quite like the simple control unit  worth the extra money i would say


It's a relabelled silverline jen  different logo and more expensive


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

does the silverline have a digital control unit? dont think Roberts does


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

abz001 said:


> does the silverline have a digital control unit? dont think Roberts does


It does yes,as said its the EXACT same machine,just relabelled  The silverline with digital display has been out for a while aswell!! roberts may not but their is loads of diff models of silverline


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh well


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I was refering to a different silverline, but Roy is correct, its the same machine with a Dodo spin on it.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Where can I view the silverline version?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

But what i would say in DJ favour, their customer service is second to none, so any issues im sure Dom & PJ would resolve very quickly, personally i think it is a fantastic machine for the price.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

gally said:


> Where can I view the silverline version?


No longer forsale as far as im aware,as it's been re branded as the spin doctor. Also not sure where it can be viewed.


----------



## dbairduk (Sep 1, 2010)

there are a couple on ebay still i think.. i just got the spin doctor for my first polisher and I don't think I would want anything heavier


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

The only thing i was concerded about was it starting at 1000rpm as was told some polishes need to be worked slower but done a bit of googleing and found that most other polishers start at 1000rpm or 900rpm ish apart from the mikita which starts at 600rpm. Is this a thing i should be worried about???


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

If you're not bothered about the digital stuff, you can pick up a silverline storm for less than 40 quid and it does a good job.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> If you're not bothered about the digital stuff, you can pick up a silverline storm for less than 40 quid and it does a good job.


I have got one nae a big fan like


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

EthanCrawford said:


> The only thing i was concerded about was it starting at 1000rpm as was told some polishes need to be worked slower but done a bit of googleing and found that most other polishers start at 1000rpm or 900rpm ish apart from the mikita which starts at 600rpm. Is this a thing i should be worried about???


I'm not having a go at you,as a pro id like to know why your asking this after machine polishing that black porsche??

No you shouldn't be worried.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

T4RFY said:


> I'm not having a go at you,as a pro id like to know why your asking this after machine polishing that black porsche??QUOTE]
> 
> What you mean ??


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I think he means, why are you acting like newbie, when clearly, you know what you are doing. Just how it comes accross, before anyone has a go!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> I think he means, why are you acting like newbie, when clearly, you know what you are doing. Just how it comes accross, before anyone has a go!


aye i know bit of a bloned moment and not thinking about what i am posting am just making myself look stupid :wall:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

I mean,

I'm a pro,and i'm asking you a question :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

T4RFY said:


> I mean,
> 
> I'm a pro,and i'm asking you a question :lol:


:lol: now.... settle doon


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

EthanCrawford said:


> :lol: now.... settle doon


He even types in Scottish! Go on say something else wee laddie! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

EthanCrawford said:


> :lol: now.... settle doon


A ken aye,need tae get of ma high horse always gives them a laugh :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

EthanCrawford said:


> :lol:


They can take the banter,ken?probably nae got a clue wit am battering on aboot!!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

na na nae ata min. ken fit like though


----------

